# Commercial Account - Anyone Want It? - NJ



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a friend who is the manager @ the AMC Theater in Rockaway NJ. They're looking for someone to take care of the sidewalks. The Mall is in charge of the parking lot. 

If you're interested just reply & I'll get you the contact info.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Hey Im located very close to there and would be interested. Shoot me a pm.

Jeff


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't believe noone is interested!! They're willing to pay the $$$$$.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tooo far


----------



## ironsales (Dec 5, 2007)

EGLC. I am 10 minutes from the Rockaway Mall. If they are still looking for a contracting I would be willing to talk to them. Let me know.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Give me a call 

862.324.6705


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

They're still looking for someone & will pay the $$$$.


----------

